# Attic bugs



## Joe F (Jan 27, 2008)

Trying to ID (and ultimately eliminate) some bugs in my attic. From outside my house, I can see them on the inside of the screen over the gable vent. The bugs are round and grayish white in color, maybe a 1" in diameter (I'm in MD/DC area if that helps). I was planning to just put some boric acid up there unless it's critical to get a specific ID and treatment.


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

updates ?????


----------

